# Another word for grilled cheese?



## jes (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember hearing another (fancier!) word for a grilled cheese sandwich on a cooking show. I think that it was a French sounding word. It was Chef at Home with Micheal Smith but I can't remember the word. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Silversage (Nov 14, 2011)

croque monsieur


----------



## jes (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah! That's the one! Thanks. I can use it to act pompous now!

That was on the "clean out the fridge" episode, wasn't it?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2011)

Silversage said:


> croque monsieur



Isn't croque monsieur usually served on baguette and has ham as well as the cheese?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2011)

This reminds me of the "Royale with cheese"


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 14, 2011)

My mom always used to call them "toasty cheese sammiches". Grilled cheese sounded upscale by comparison. If you called it Croque Monsieur, my dad would've turned his nose up at it for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2011)

They usually have ham and cheese in them with a cheese sauce on the outside, then a trip to the broiler.  

Much more than a grilled cheese.

I like them with crisp bacon and a ripe tomato slice inside.


----------



## Al Pine (Nov 14, 2011)

In French, Grilled Cheese, translates to: _fromage grillé_


----------



## jennyema (Nov 14, 2011)

Al Pine said:


> In French, Grilled Cheese translates to: _fromage grillé_



Which would actually be grilled cheese like Haloumi and not a Sammie


----------



## GLC (Nov 14, 2011)

Put an egg on top, and it's a croque madame. There's a whole croque family of variations.


----------



## GLC (Nov 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> This reminds me of the "Royale with cheese"



Actually, Croque McDo at McDonald's


----------



## Timothy (Nov 14, 2011)

GLC said:


> Put an egg on top, and it's a croque madame. There's a whole croque family of variations.


Yep, who knew?



croque provençal (with tomato)
croque auvergnat (with bleu d'Auvergne cheese)
croque gagnet (with Gouda cheese and andouille sausage)
croque norvégien (with smoked salmon instead of ham)
croque tartiflette (with sliced potatoes and Reblochon cheese)
croque bolognese / croque Boum-Boum (with Bolognese sauce)
croque señor (with tomato salsa)
croque Hawaiian (with a slice of pineapple)
the "Croque McDo" sandwich at McDonald's locations in France


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh, before I read that it was a fancy French word, I was going to suggest "Yummy".


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2011)

Welsh Rarebit is an open faced grilled cheese on toast


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Welsh Rarebit is an open faced grilled cheese on toast




At our house it was the Blushing Bunny.

Cream of tomato soup, from a can, with shredded sharp cheese added.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2011)

Bea why did you call it that?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

The pink color.

It was a standard WWII meal in the states, like your beans on toast.


----------



## Silversage (Nov 19, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> At our house it was the Blushing Bunny.
> 
> Cream of tomato soup, from a can, with shredded sharp cheese added.



My mother made that all the time.  I haven't had it since childhood - I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 19, 2011)

Tosti


----------

